# Utah Speedcubing Group



## brad711 (Jan 10, 2008)

If anyone here is from Utah, please join this group:
http://groups.google.com/group/utahspeedcubing
I just thought I'd start one, with the immediate goal of possibly carpooling to competitions and the eventual goal of having competitions in Utah.


----------

